# How many using lucas formula?



## MiracleDro (Oct 15, 2008)

I have been using a pretty standard GH chart and decent results, but I'm thinking of switching to the lucas formula and not having to buy GH grow(the green stuff) anymore. 

I was just wondering what kind of results you guys have right now Im on the first week of flowering and at 10/10/10
for grow, micro, bloom. I'm thinking of doing the lucas on sunday with the next res change what do you guys think? Plants are WW and great white shark. I'm using a GH bucket system.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 15, 2008)

*I used lucas for a long while, it works fine :aok:  my WW loved it :farm:*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2008)

I use the Lucas Formula.  I started out with the 3 part with fine results.  But when I read about the Lucas Formula it seemed easier.  I am happy with it and my girls seem happy.  I only go about 6 ml micro/12 ml bloom for flowering.  I am growing some Mandala strains and they seem to like a lower ppm.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah Mandala strains don't require much at all for nutrients.


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks guys so do you use the lucas the entire time? Veg and flower do you just use maybe a 1/3rd of it once clones have rooted? I have really good luck with the 3 part for new vegging so I'll probably stick with that but just wanted to see if I should switch to 18/6 lucas at first week of flowering or if I should wait a week or two.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you have a link to the lucas formula? I did a Google search and didn't find any useful information on what exactly it is.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2008)

It is fairly simple.

General Hydroponics Flora Series- Lucas Formula

G-M-B (Grow-Micro-Bloom)
0-5-10 - For Vegetative cycle (24/7 or 18/6)
0-8-16 - For Flowering cycle (12/12)

Measurements are ml/gal.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh ok I see thanks


----------

